# Townhouse attic firewall "intruder"



## Andy Andy (Dec 10, 2019)

Hi, As crazy as it may sound my tenant is convinced that her neighbor is "jumping" the firewall through the section of sheetrock installed on top of the cinderblock. The fire wall that separates two units is built with cinderblock but only up to a point then the wall finished with sheetrock. Both firewalls (my townhouse is sandwiched between two other units) are done the same way. 
What is the purpose of the sheetrock? 
Why not finish the wall with cinderblock all the way to the roof?
My tenant is driving ME crazy and wants me to built the wall all the way to the top. 
I just know noticed this..I will have to talk to other unit owners to see if their firewalls are done the same way. I hope is some code thing so I can shut her up.
This is a townhouse in North Carolina, built in 1985.
Any help will be much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## cda (Dec 10, 2019)

Sheetrock is cheaper 

If a fire rated wall was required, the sheetrock does the job.


With all that said there should be NO holes in it, no matter how small.


----------



## classicT (Dec 11, 2019)

As CDA said, it is a cheaper construction method than CMU. At minimum, the sheetrock is required for a draftstop, and most likely, continuation of the fire rated wall.


----------



## linnrg (Dec 11, 2019)

if you own it how about going into the attic spaces and inspecting them - or hire an independent inspector - video record the conditions.

The rated separation is required by the code IRC 302.2


----------



## Andy Andy (Dec 11, 2019)

cda said:


> Sheetrock is cheaper
> 
> If a fire rated wall was required, the sheetrock does the job.
> 
> ...





Andy Andy said:


> Hi, As crazy as it may sound my tenant is convinced that her neighbor is "jumping" the firewall through the section of sheetrock installed on top of the cinderblock. The fire wall that separates two units is built with cinderblock but only up to a point then the wall finished with sheetrock. Both firewalls (my townhouse is sandwiched between two other units) are done the same way.
> What is the purpose of the sheetrock?
> Why not finish the wall with cinderblock all the way to the roof?
> My tenant is driving ME crazy and wants me to built the wall all the way to the top.
> ...


Thank you all for the excellent advice.


----------

